# Putin  celebrating his birthday in Siberia



## Stratford57 (Oct 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Putin! And many many more!

Russian President Vladimir Putin and some of his top officials took a break from state affairs ahead of his birthday, spending a few days hiking, hillwalking, and even driving off-road in the thick of the Siberian wilderness.

Days off are a rare occurrence in Putin’s tight schedule. When he manages to get a few of them away from the Kremlin, he usually spends time in the country’s wilderness, enjoying the calm of nature.







The adventurous vacations of the Russian leader have always attracted media attention, while the range of his activities – such as underwater fishing and horseback riding, have become prime meme material.

WATCH Putin hiking & driving off-road in Siberian mountains in signature holiday VIDEO

Russia is gorgeous! I've been to several places in Russia this summer and loved them all. As well as millions of foreign tourists from all over the world whom I met on my trip to Russia. Every time we saw crowds of foreign tourists we repeated Obama's words: "Russia is isolated!"and laughed.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 7, 2019)

Here he finds a toxic mushroom with which to poison his next presidential challenger...


----------



## Penelope (Oct 7, 2019)

Um, we do not care , he is involved in the US government elections, in 2016 and is invited by tramp to keep on interfering.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 7, 2019)

This thread should be in the Europe forum.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Um, we do not care , he is involved in the US government elections, in 2016 and is invited by tramp to keep on interfering.


He can´t give a shit which clown relaunches the Cold War. Keep on doing that shit and Trumps Wall will be the new Berlin wall.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 7, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Here he finds a toxic mushroom with which to poison his next presidential challenger...


He has already announced this term to be his last one. I heard it myself.

I would agree with you if the thread was about Mrs. Clinton, we all know about her body count list.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Um, we do not care , he is involved in the US government elections, in 2016 and is invited by tramp to keep on interfering.


Israeli Lobby in Congress has been directly interfering in US elections for years, Why won't you start paying attention to that and leave Russia alone? Mueller has already told you: NO.

Oliver Stone: an attempt to find Russian interference in US elections is true witch hunting: a lot of smoke but no fire. You better look at Israel and Mr. Netanyahu who comes to USA and talks to the Congress just before the elections. Or look at our billionaires like Soros who donate millions to certain candidates.  Or look at Israeli Lobby who works with our Congressmen so close. This is the real interference. Don’t talk about Russian interference: *Russians are not pouring their money into US political processes.*

Interview to a Russian TV channel


----------



## Baron (Oct 7, 2019)

Stratford57 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Um, we do not care , he is involved in the US government elections, in 2016 and is invited by tramp to keep on interfering.
> ...



Any so-called western 'democracy' has a huge Jewish lobby which runs countries and decides about outcomes of 'free' 'elections'


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 7, 2019)

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Almost all Western "democracies" have been led by Deep State' puppets. Trump doesn't want to be a Soros puppet that's why he has been facing so many troubles, limitations and absurd investigations.

Neither is Putin and we see how many sanctions, limitations, lies and so on and on Deep State and its puppets have been producing about him for quite a while.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 7, 2019)

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



 So you want tramp to be Putin's puppet.  He is now and has been for probably a long time.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 7, 2019)

Stratford57 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Um, we do not care , he is involved in the US government elections, in 2016 and is invited by tramp to keep on interfering.
> ...



Russian Jews. I read Russian is the 3nd most common language in Israel.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 7, 2019)

A manly man but where is his gun

Government guys must be lurking behind the rocks in case of trouble

Out in the wild, whereas US presidents complain about the poor grass at the local golf course

curse those maintenance guys lurking behind those trees, they should be out taking care of the grass instead of looking for my balls


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 12, 2019)

Penelope said:


> So you want tramp to be Putin's puppet.  He is now and has been for probably a long time.


How can you prove that Trump is Putin's puppet? It's actually absurd.


----------



## Baron (Oct 13, 2019)

Stratford57 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > So you want tramp to be Putin's puppet.  He is now and has been for probably a long time.
> ...



Lying presstitutes do not need any proof.


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 16, 2019)

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


And they can't even think for their own any more. A suggestion for all liberals:


----------



## Baron (Oct 16, 2019)

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



Liberal = Idiot


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 20, 2019)

Baron said:


> Liberal = Idiot


And traitor.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 20, 2019)

Stratford57 said:


> Happy Birthday, Mr. Putin! And many many more!
> 
> Russian President Vladimir Putin and some of his top officials took a break from state affairs ahead of his birthday, spending a few days hiking, hillwalking, and even driving off-road in the thick of the Siberian wilderness.
> 
> ...


Truly an evil person....


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 21, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday, Mr. Putin! And many many more!
> ...


Well, that's what Western Media controlled by Soros wants you to believe. But the other half of the world doesn't think so, because:
India and Pakistan put aside their long-running tensions, as they were officially confirmed as members of the increasingly influential Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO), during a summit in Kazakhstan capital Astana. *SCO now includes almost half of the all world population.*
Then there were 8: Eurasian powerhouse SCO expands after India & Pakistan join


----------

